# Tbg butterfly vs double tbg



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Title says it all, which ones more effective and does 44 and 50 cal lead ammo work well for them?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

it depends on you. which length of stretch are you comfortable and accurate with, short draw or butterfly draw ? and what is easier for you to pull, short single/double bands for regular anchor around cheek or single/double band(s) in full butterfly ? straight cut or taper ? only you will know the answer by searching for it with some experimenting on your behalf.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Good advice from Imperial. Try out double TBG and see if you can handle the draw weight for accurate shooting. I had a set of Tex Field bands (3/4" x 1/2" x 8" doubles) and with a 32" draw length they would toss a .44cal lead ball at 180 fps. The TBG should be about the same. I've never gone very heavy with the few times I tried butterfly.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In general, you will get higher velocities with less draw weight with the longer draw. However, for some folks accuracy is a problem with the longer draw. As others have said, you need to try both to see what suits you best.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Charles said:


> In general, you will get higher velocities with less draw weight with the longer draw. However, for some folks accuracy is a problem with the longer draw. As others have said, you need to try both to see what suits you best.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

slinger16 said:


> Title says it all, which ones more effective and does 44 and 50 cal lead ammo work well for them?


This is exactly why i started shooting the Star-ship. I draw light bands (11 pounds) to 50 inches and shoot 1/2 steel at 200 fps all say long.


----------

